# Just entered this....



## Stitch147 (Feb 23, 2016)

https://www.diabetes.org.uk/get_involved/fundraising-events/bridgeschallenge/

Me and my friend have just entered to take part in this. Its for a good cause apparently!


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 23, 2016)

Anyone else want to join us??? We wil be starting at 10am


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 23, 2016)

Well done Stich !  I would do if I lived nearer . I was on Tower Bridge on a sun morning at 7.05am / Humber Bridge 1.30pm / & Tees Bridge at 3.00pm when I did 8 bridges in the uk.     Good luck & hope its a nice day & event !


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 23, 2016)

Excellent.   Good luck to you and your friend with this and hope you raise lots of money.  Will be with you all in spirit as like Hobie it's a bit too far away for me.


----------



## GregP (Apr 7, 2016)

I've signed up!


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 7, 2016)

Woohoo!!! Hope to see you on the day. GregP


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 7, 2016)

Good luck to both of you !


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 7, 2016)

Can't make it this year.  A good event with excellent views whilst raising money as well.
Have a good time.


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 8, 2016)

Me aand my friend would like to do it in about 3 1/2 hours. May take longer as I know what we are like for taking pictures when we walk!


----------

